# The road to being chisled



## once was fat (Jan 1, 2004)

I figured I would start my journal as of today.  My goal to be chisled by the time summer comes.  6 months to go.  As of today I have been training for 4 months.  Goals accomplished I lost 60 pounds.  241 to 183-185 current.  Waist size went from 42 inches to  34inch.  I have gained some decent mucsle and top abs starting to show.  My best feature at the moment are bi's and tri's.  

Current routine

Chest

db flat press  4 sets of 15 50lb and 45lb dumbells.
incline press machine 4 sets of 15 45lbs each side.
decline press machine 4 sets 15 55lbs each side.
peck deck 4 sets of 20 100lbs.
cable cross overs 4 sets 15 40lbs each side.

Arms

hammer db curls alternating 4 sets of 30 40lb db
preacher curl machine 4 sets of 15 70lb
standing ez curl bar 4 sets of 15 40lbs 20lbs each side.

french press behind the head 4 sets 15 40-45lb db
skull crushers with rope 4sets 15 80lb on pulley. 
straight bar pushdowns 4 sets 15 120lbs on pulley. 

Sholders and Back

Millitary press machine 4 sets 15 80lbs on pulley
upright rows 4 sets 15 50lb barbell
sholder machine 4 sets 15 30lb on pulley

lat pulldown 4 sets 15 90lbs on pulley
lat machine 4 sets 15 70lbs on pulley
narrow grip pulldown in front 4 sets 15 80lbs

Cardio after every workout 2 miles fast pace on treadmill and 10 to 15 minutes on bike at high speed. level 4 for my gym.

Cardio sessions 2 to three times a week 2 miles on treadmill and 20 minutes on bike.  Abs trained after cardio in circut fashion.  

As for legs I have not incorperated them yet because of tendon problems.   

Current supplements being used as of today are.

swole v2
meltdown z-14 vpx
lipoderm ultra havent started yet
100% whey protein
multi vitamin twin lab dual tab

I will list my daily food consumption on a daily basis and report stength, and fat loss along with physique apperance.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 1, 2004)

Meals today were not that good.  I have not gone to they gym for 4 days because of scheduling problems and holiday hours at the gym closed for new years eve and new years day. 

Meal 1 protein drink with swole v2
Meal 2 Maccoroni grill chicken scallopine, a small bit of ceasar salad, and 3 small peices of breadd dipped in olive oil.  I did not finish the scallopine and left most of the pasta on the plate. 
Meal 3 protein shake
Meal 4 rice cakes with peanut butter

No snacks to report today. I will deffintley be going to the gym tommorow. Arms will be trained with a good cardio session.


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey once was fat-he he that sounds funny! Will keep an eye on you and your journal, looking forward to the reads!


----------



## once was fat (Jan 2, 2004)

Todays meals  01/02/04

meal 1  protein shake with swole v2
meal 2 2 and half slices of home baked ham
meal 3 one hard boiled egg
meal 4 half of boneless skinless chicken breast
meal 5 half of protein bar just before workout
meal 6 protein shake with swole v2 post work out
meal 7 I call this orange peel chicken.  1/4 cup uncooked brown 
            rice, one medium boneless skinless chicken breast cooked
            with fresh orange peel, soy sauce, garlic, a splash of hand
            squeezed orange juice, and sprinkeld with hot suace. 

I had a great workout tonight.  I worked arms tonight and got a very good pump.  I also started lipoderm ultra today.

After working out I weighed my self and I was at 179lbs post workout.  Lots of cardio was the cause of dropped weight.  

A great healthy meal plan was produced today.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 2, 2004)

What are your goals?

You should try using www.fitday.com to track your days meals.  Easy way to see what your macros are.

GL


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey OWF, so glad you started a journal, read your recent post, didn't comment (I don't think), hehe, I'm old, no memory, anyway, I totally understand how you feel about food, except I never ate, so now I'm obsessed with eating, weird huh ......... can't wait to follow along and cheer you on, good luck babe


----------



## once was fat (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Jill, Katie, and Monolith.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

I also wanted to tell you, your sig really says alot, very good  sending you a PM, I have a question


----------



## once was fat (Jan 3, 2004)

Todays meals

meal 1 bacon, egg, and cheese mc griddle---woops
meal 2 protein shake post workout
meal 3 rice cakes with peanut butter one raw carrot
meal 4 5 wings from hooters with blue cheese and 9 peel and eat shrimp
meal 5 two slices of home baked ham with 3 table spoons of peas.

I also had a pickle for a snack. 

Cardio and abs were worked today.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 4, 2004)

Todays meals 


meal 1 1/2 protein bar
meal 2 2oz of beef jerky one small package of trail mix
meal 3 two turkey burgers no bun with regualr cheddar cheese
meal 4 pre workout protein shake
meal 5 one small pork loin chop with fat trimmed on the foreman grill, small side salad with fat free dressing, and frozen whole green beans sauteed in garlic and soy sauce.  

today was chest day and I upped my weight to 55lb db's.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 5, 2004)

Todays meals totally sucked.  Today is rest day after pounding my chest yesterday.  I went with 55lb db's with less reps.  It went like this 12,11,7,7.  I also changed my incline press to the smith machine I was using the hammer stregth.  The smith machine gave me a better workout.  loved it.  

Well today I was very very very busy at work and could find no time to eat.  Not even A protein bar.  I didnt get to eat lunch until two oclock.  

Meal 1 protein shake with blueberries.
meal 2 low fat blueberry muffin at starbuck with a non fat tripple venti cappacuino.
meal 3 BLT chicken salad with fat free french dressing from wendys.  This was a good meal but I went 5 hours without eating.
meal 4 small pork loin chop with fat trimmed on the foreman, small salad with ff dressing, and whole frozen green beans sauteed with soy sauce. 
meal 5 planning on having some low fat cottage cheese with one or two table spoons of natural peanutbutter.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 6, 2004)

Todays Meals.  I worked back today and I think I may have went to hard.  My left lat is really hurting.  I may have tweaked it some how.

meal 1 protein shake
meal 2 1/4 cup uncooked brown rice with orange peel boneless skinless chicken breast.
meal 3 celery and cucumbers
meal 4 tuna gazpacho.  1/2 can tuna, tomatoe, cucumber, red onion, jalepeno, and cilantro.
meal 5 low carb protein bar
meal 6 post workout protein shake
meal 7 boneless skinless chicken breast with cilantro, small side salad with ff dressing, and frozen brocalli with cheddar cheese.
meal 8 atkins wafer bars.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 7, 2004)

Well today was supposed to be a carb up day, but I cheated a little. 


Meal 1 protein shake
meal 2 olive garden, stuffed mushrooms, salad, seafood protofino.  I was only able to eat about half of the pasta in the seafood protofino.
meal 3 a small amount of mixed nuts pre workout
meal 4 protein shake post workout
meal 5 here is my cheat, double cheeseburger from mc donalds
meal 6 I plan to have a tablespoon of nat pb with some low fat cottage cheese.

I need to come up with a meal plan for refeed days.


----------

